# Welcome in Switzerland



## Mëluzynn (Dec 3, 2012)

Some people seems to be interrested by the place where I live, I'll start a topic with some picture  

First, a link about my town : La Chaux-de-Fonds it's a good resumé with some pictures.

I'll post my pictures later, I have to select some, if you are interrested  

But for now, it's more like this... Dark (00:30am) and snowing...







(iPhone 4 + Hipstamatic)


----------



## Ckowsky (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow! This is interesting, and nice to see other parts of the world!


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 3, 2012)

I like it. It looks like a painting.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 3, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I like it. It looks like a painting.


I used a special combination on Hipstamatic to get this strong black &amp; white. Then I used a small iPhone app to give the painting look ^^


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 3, 2012)

You could make anything a painting then. Have you tried making mantis art? Maybe turn UP the color and work it.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 3, 2012)

It's already tried


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 3, 2012)

Well???? Care to share?


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 3, 2012)

Tomorrow, it's 5:00am here, I'll try to get some sleep


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG! Time to get up. lol


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 3, 2012)

For workers, it is...lol


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, to be a lady of leisure. :lol:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 4, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Oh, to be a lady of leisure. :lol:


Lol

In fact it's a bit different in Switzerland, we have a different health system. I have an annuity from the government (invalidity insurance) because of my cervical slipped disks (that's how my dictionary translate it, cervical hernia maybe). I work partially in freelance as an Infographiste and Webdesigner from my home.

I found that link about it : http://www.ch.ch/private/00045/00046/00568/00573/index.html?lang=en


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 4, 2012)

Some people get a similar benefit here. We call it disability.

One can pay for private disability insurance, in case some kind of accident or illness. The government provides Social Security disability for some people as well. It is taken out of everyone's income, provided they are on the books.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 4, 2012)

I get my Social Security "statement" and it makes absolutely NO sense to me. If I were to become "disabled" (whatever that is these days) NOW, I would be paid more than if I worked until I was 72. Something's not right. But THEN, you get SSI (supplemental security income?) to help pay for food and shelter. I see the drain on the American economy when I actually know some of these "disableds". I guess you gotta know how to work the "system".

I am not dismissing your condition, but just stating how it seems to work here in the US.


----------



## agent A (Dec 4, 2012)

Way to be sensitive^  

Anyways i love the snow and sadly its 50 here in ct and foggy

U need to sleep more :lol: i go to bed at 10pm and still wake up tired and almost fall asleep in boring classes at school

Do u ever see northern lights where u live?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful!!!!

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 4, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Some people get a similar benefit here. We call it disability.
> 
> One can pay for private disability insurance, in case some kind of accident or illness. The government provides Social Security disability for some people as well. It is taken out of everyone's income, provided they are on the books.


It's a bit different here, hard to find the good words to explain, I'll think of it and try to explain later ^^



patrickfraser said:


> I get my Social Security "statement" and it makes absolutely NO sense to me. If I were to become "disabled" (whatever that is these days) NOW, I would be paid more than if I worked until I was 72. Something's not right. But THEN, you get SSI (supplemental security income?) to help pay for food and shelter. I see the drain on the American economy when I actually know some of these "disableds". I guess you gotta know how to work the "system".
> 
> I am not dismissing your condition, but just stating how it seems to work here in the US.


The annuity I get is like a vital minimum, it's quite enough to live but not enough to travel or to have a car or stuff like that. But it's better than noting, thanks God I have a nice apartment, water, electricity, heat, food, Internet. It's more than a lot of people  



agent A said:


> Way to be sensitive^
> 
> Anyways i love the snow and sadly its 50 here in ct and foggy
> 
> ...


Since a few days it's snowing, snowing and snowing again... With a lot of wind, fog and when there is no snow there is rain...lol

And I never sleep early, insomnia is my best friend ^^



fleurdejoo said:


> Wow that is beautiful!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see more!


Actual pictures are boring, white everywhere...lol

Taken this afternoon from the bus stop. iPhone4 + my beloved Hipstamatic


----------



## agent A (Dec 4, 2012)

Looooove it


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 6, 2012)

I love all the pictures but the last is my favorite!!!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 9, 2012)

I took a short movie yesterday during last dog walk, it was about 00:30am

http://youtu.be/Mp0ow0svNZw

It looks like it was snowing but it wasn't. There was a looooot of wind that moves the snow from everywhere. And so damn cold : -1,4 Farenheit too freezing to snow.

You hear my breath, it's so cold I have asthma...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 9, 2012)

Personally, I have never seen that much snow. lol


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 9, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Personally, I have never seen that much snow. lol


And it is only the beginning...lol More and more to come...


----------



## petoly (Dec 9, 2012)

I miss Switzerland =( nice pics.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 11, 2012)

Some pictures taken today. I go to town by foot, and I tried my new iPhone 5 camera with a bit of sun (haven't seen sun since two weeks, I NEED sun).

Pictures are raw, shot and publish, I'm lazy today ^^

The Arts School, well renown, some students comes from other countries to study there.







In front of the Arts School there is the old synagogue. Not really used, stunningly there are only a few hebraic people here. The synagogue is open only for big celebrations and it's open for everyone (even if the look at me weirdly when I go there...lol). I really like this building, nice shape and colours ^^
















A typical building full of ice






And this door will be dangerous in a few days with the sun coming...lol






Some pink buidings, due to the sun


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 11, 2012)

Those are taken from the Espacité Tower, 74 meter high. You can see how symetric is the town. After the big fire, a few hundred years ago, they decided to rebuilt on the same schema as New York.











And tonight it's more like that :






I let you convert to Farenheits but I can tell you that the evening dog walk was really really really short...lol


----------



## Plex (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful photos!

I'd love to have that much snow... :lol:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 12, 2012)

There is no snow in Michigan ?


----------



## Plex (Dec 12, 2012)

There usually is, and up north gets a ton!

But the past three or four winters have been really mild compared to what they were like when I was younger. I keep holding out hope for another snowy winter but we had only one decent sized snow fall last year, and this year.. well the first frost was only a couple days ago.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 12, 2012)

All i can say is BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sticky (Dec 12, 2012)

Last winter was a joke here in Maine. It would snow abit then rain til the snow was gone. The ski businesses here suffered .Europe seemed to get all our snow.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 12, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> All i can say is BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


That's it  



Sticky said:


> Last winter was a joke here in Maine. It would snow abit then rain til the snow was gone. The ski businesses here suffered .Europe seemed to get all our snow.


No snow in Main ? Seriously ? That's weird...


----------



## Sticky (Dec 12, 2012)

Some snow but not much. This year might make up for last. We usually get a big one after Christmas. Last year it rained, the years before we got 2 feet of snow! One nice thing you can say about rain, you don't have to shovel it!


----------



## aNisip (Dec 12, 2012)

Mëluzynn,

Ces photos sont incroyables, j'aime la neige, surtout intacte comme il est dans la vidéo! (untouched instead of intact)

-André


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 12, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Mëluzynn,
> 
> Ces photos sont incroyables, j'aime la neige, surtout intacte comme il est dans la vidéo! (untouched instead of intact)
> 
> -André


Merci  

- "intacte" est juste, "untouched" n'existe pas vraiment en français, mais on peut dire "vierge" par exemple. Quoique "intouchée", peut-être mais c'est du français qui n'est plus vraiment utilisé...lol Je vais contrôler ça  

- petite correction "comme ELLE est dans la vidéo" la neige = elle. Tu peux même dire SUR la vidéo dans le sens commun c'est toujours utilisé même si c'est faux puisqu'il n'y à plus de bande film comme autrefois  mais c'est vraiment un détail. En suisse on appelle ça "pinailler", c'est à dire chercher toujours la petite bête pour contrarier ^^

Andrew c'est plus joli que André


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 12, 2012)

A lot of pictures taken today, the sun was absolutely beautiful, it really was a pleasure after quite 3 weeks of grey skies...

I'm too tired to resized for upload, I just link the Facebook album I made public ^^

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200237149790685.2209898.1210865067&amp;type=1&amp;l=d4b13d6b57


----------



## aNisip (Dec 12, 2012)

Votre accueil  

Très bien, merci pour les explications! Il est logique!  Et vraiment? J'ai toujours pensé que c'était André plus attrayant que Andrew, je vais garder cela à l'esprit!  

-Andrew

J'aime aussi les noms et Aëstiya Tsimpa ...


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 12, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Votre accueil
> 
> Très bien, merci pour les explications! Il est logique!  Et vraiment? J'ai toujours pensé que c'était André plus attrayant que Andrew, je vais garder cela à l'esprit!
> 
> ...


Que veux-tu dire par "votre accueil" ? Quelle est l'expression en anglais ? Parce que ça ne se dit pas en français  

Pour les explications, c'est avec plaisir. Le français est une langue difficile pleine de subtilités. C'est difficile pour les francophones aussi  

André est un prénom plutôt ancien, pour les hommes âgés. Il y a très peu de personnes de moins de 50 ou 60 ans qui portent ce prénom. Mais les anciens prénoms reviennent à la mode depuis peu.

Aëstiya c'est simplement Hestia, j'ai modifié l'orthographe. C'est la déesse gardienne de la maison chez les grecs.

Pour Tsimpa c'est plus subtil... Lorsqu'il est arrivé à la maison en Janvier 2012 il s'appelait Simba (+ le nom du pedigree). J'ai un chat qui s'appelle Simba, ça n'allait pas. Je voulais un nom qui reste dans les mêmes sonorités et j'ai cherché du côté des prénoms tibétains (c'est un tibetan spaniel). Tsimpa signifie "satisfait" et ça lui va à merveille, c'est un chien très flegmatique.

Autre exemple de prénoms bizarres, mon autre chien, celui qui est mort empoisonné, s'appelait Aëydann. Aidan veut dire feu, il était couleur feu. En elfique (une langue de Tolkien), Aëydann signifie "celui par qui vient l'espoir". J'étais très malade lorsque je l'ai adopté en 2005 et j'ai trouvé que ce prénom était parfait   

J'aime jouer avec les prénoms. Même mes poissons ont des prénoms ^^ les rats mâles ont des noms historiques. Les rates femelle ont de vieux prénoms de l'ancien temps. Les hamsters ont des noms d'épices ou d'aliments. Les poissons c'est selon l'imagination du moment


----------



## aNisip (Dec 12, 2012)

Oui, par votre accueil, je veux dire avec plaisir, je suis en train de fixer mes mots avec un traducteur, mais il n'aide pas beaucoup  En roumain, André est un nom très commun parmi tous les âges, en chinois, il signifie en toute sécurité et beau  j'aime les noms de votre animal et comment vous décider de ce qu'ils seront. Je ne nommer vertébrés, car il semble qu'ils ne peuvent aimer en retour et de faire connaissance et de vous lier d'amitié plutôt que des insectes comme la mante religieuse. J'espère que votre chien se sent mieux ae!  (Désolé, ça a été un moment depuis que j'ai pris Française, ce traducteur n'est pas le meilleur) ...


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry for the "french interlude", I'll continue this conversation with Andrew in private ^^

Here are some of the pictures taken yesterday. It was a good idea because today is grey again...

View from my balcony







Home Sweet Home  






An old "Ferme Neuchâteloise" just behind my home, it's an old typical farm from here, now the owner made three separate apartments inside  



























More to come


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 13, 2012)

La Villa Turque, from Le Corbusier











Some streets details






















More to come ^^


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 13, 2012)

Temple de l'Abeille (Protestant chuch called "Bee Temple" ^^)





















Railway station public parc






Railway station






Main bus station, close to the railway station






Main Christmas tree near the Grande Fontaine. I love it, it's juste simple as I like, only white lights ^^






And the Christmas tree at the Railway station, smaller but nice too.






Well, that's it for now


----------

